# P0302 misfire on cylinder #2



## jasvance (Nov 13, 2012)

I got this code when my car started sputtering when accellerating and the check engine light came one. I have bought spark plugs and one coil and am trying to figure out which one is for cylinder #2 on my engine. Does anyone know which coil would be on cylinder #2? I have an 02 Altima 2.5L. Not sure if it went 1,2,3,4 or 0,1,2,3 or 4,3,2,1 from left to right? Any diagram or video link would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Jason


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're standing in front of the car looking at the engine, #1 cylinder is the first one on the left side; passenger's side. So the next one would be #2; very elementary.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Coils are common and really recommend you replace all four cause you'll have to do it again in a few weeks or months if not


----------

